# Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW



## Huddel (27. Mai 2009)

Hallu Zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren des Nichtangelns würde ich gerne wieder damit beginnen. Nun sehe ich meine Unterlagen durch und stelle fest, das ich nur noch den Jahresfischereischein habe. Letzte Gültigkeit 2005, aber noch reichlich Platz für Verlängerungen... Das Zeugnis über die abgelegte Fischereiprüfung kann ich nicht mehr finden.
- Braucht man das überhaupt? Wird (wenn überhaupt) am See nihct die Vorlage des Jahresfischereischeines (und der Tageskarte etc.) verlangt?
- Kann man einen 4 Jahre abgelaufenen Jahresfischereischein reaktivieren, also verlängern lassen?
- Und kann man sich ggf. ein neues Prüfungszeugnis ausstellen lassen, OHNE dass man erneut durch die Prüfung muss....?

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir hier jemand auf die Sprünge hilft.

Viele Grüsse,
Huddel


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn dein Abiturzeugnis verschwunden ist mußt du ja auch nicht nochmal zwölf Jahre zur Schule.


----------



## Huddel (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

puuuhhhhh.... Da habe ich aber Glück, das ist nämlich auch weg |supergri

Danke!

Grüsse,
Huddel


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Nicht den Landesverband, die Untere Fischereibehörde bei der der TE die Prüfung abgelegt hat. Wen er Glück hat haben die alles auf EDV, wen er Pach hat haben die es in Papier und bereits entsorgt...


----------



## Path (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

also ich hab letztes jahr am rhein meinen blauen fischereischein davonschwimmen sehen ^^

ich bin auf bürgerbüro gegangen da ham die kopien. die ´sind kosten los ein neuer schei kostet 5 euro bei uns in bw 
aber du brauchst nur den schein und die erlaubnis auser du willst in en verein eintereten da baruchst du den fischereischein schein nund bei wettbewerben au^^


----------



## Yukonfrank (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Hi Huddl,
die Fischereibehörde in deinem LK hat eine Kopie von deinem Prüfungzeugnis.
Es dürfte kein Problem mit der Wiederbeschaffung geben.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## fisherb00n (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Ich hatte meinen Vorsichtshaleb durch den Scanner gejagt...

Sollte ich den mal verlieren kann ich damit die Wartezeit überbrücken falls ein Kontrolleur von Verband kommt...

Im Verein kennt mich eh jeder...mein Vorsitzender meinte, das sei eine vorübergehend einfache Lösung und die Aufseher sind auch keine Menschenfresser...wenn denen dann die Originale vom Rest und eine Zeugniskopie vorliegen, dann können die auch 1 + 1 zusammenzählen...


----------



## wasinator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Deinen Schein kannste problemlos ohne Dein Zeugnis verlängern lassen


----------



## bigkmi (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Das Prüfungszeugnis muss in NRW nicht mitgeführt werden. lediglich der Fischereischein und der Fischereierlaubnisschein sind gesetzlich vorgeschrieben. Das Prüfungszeugnis ist beim zuständigen Landkreis hinterlegt. Das gilt zurück bis in die End 70er Jahre. Mit dem alten fischereischein kann man aber auch belegen, dass man ein Prüfungszeugnis hatte. Denn den bekommt man ja nur, wenn es bei der Ausstellung vorgelegen hat. Trotzdem würde ich ein neues Zeugnis beantragen und dann zu hause gut weglegen. Kommen die Papiere am Wasser mal abhanden, kann man immer die bestandene Prüfung nachweisen.

Nur Dicke
Klaus


----------



## Brummel (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zeugnis der Fischereiprüfung ist weg - NRW*

Hi Huddel#h,

mir ist vor Jahren auch mal der Schein abhanden gekommen und das Zeugnis der Prüfung war unauffindbar#c, habe mich dann bei der Brandenburgischen *Unteren Fischereibehörde* gemeldet und hab ohne Probleme einen neuen Fischereischein bekommen.
Keine Ahnung ob's in anderen Bundesländern auch so leicht geht, jedenfalls hab ich am gleichen Tag als ich den neuen Schein bezahlt hatte meinen alten wiedergefunden |uhoh::m.

Gruß Brummel


----------

